# Bringing My Knife to The Gun Fight



## Mac the Knife (Nov 29, 2009)

You have all heard ,and joked about bringing a knife to a gunfight right ?
The standard line is if a guy pulls a knife on me i would shoot him! Well that might be easier said than done ! I found this utube video to be very interesting and quite informative.


Legendary Eskrima martial artist Dan Inosanto demonstrates how dangerous an attacker with a knife can be to a police officer inside of 21ft. This can also be useful information for citizens who can legally carry a concealed weapon.

Too close - don't underestimate the knife - YouTube 

:gun_bandana:


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Eskrima is a particularly brutal martial art...

Only 12 places of the human body are targets... All of these are either "kill spots" or incapacitaing spots to set up for the kill...

If the person perfoming the attack chooses to leave you alive... consider yourself lucky...

Hands, staffs, knives, swords...All are lethal weapons in eskrima...

Glad I got the basics from one badass biker called "Unicorn" as a teen...:whistling:
Brent


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

Eskrima and Krav Maga are the 2 most lethal martial arts. Both practice full contact. Americanized martial arts like the McDonald's franchise Tae Kwon are for exercise and kids to earn some trophies....Don't tell Chuck Norris I said that.


As an adult, if you want exercise and learn about rolling on the ground Brazillian jiu jitsu is great. If I could afford to do BJJ again, I would in a heartbeat strictly for the conditioning exercise. Knees are getting too bad to roll anymore in my old age.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Good Video here


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

M, Not only "full contact" but both have the final ends to your threat in mind... Unlike most every other MA...

Brent


----------



## MGlover54 (May 11, 2011)

hogdogs said:


> M, Not only "full contact" but both have the final ends to your threat in mind... Unlike most every other MA...
> 
> Brent


Exactly!!! Very brutal. Not just a punch of fancy punches and kicks.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

This is all well and true. But not your average joe hoodlum. And if he does, hopefully you know how to fist fight. 
But defineatly something to keep in mind.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

notice the " victim" never does a lateral move. backing up is a mistake


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Good info right there can't always rely on your sidearm first need to practice ninja like reflexes combined with defensive moves also!!!


----------



## cag17 (Jul 26, 2011)

I know someone that would still tell me they are quick enough to draw an IWB after seeing this video.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> I know someone that would still tell me they are quick enough to draw an IWB after seeing this video.


Yepper!!! 

As far as backing up... My eskrima buddy taught that a warrior has no reverse and only the most spry are going to effectively sidestep an attack often enuff to make it worth trying... 

But he did profess how much of a mental edge you gain against all but the bravest attacker by instantly answering the thrat with forward motion and fullblown lethal counter attack... As he says, you will usually be attacking a retreating attacker 'cuz you done ruined their plans completely by not "honoring" their alpha position in the attack...

Pretty much, he didn't steer me wrong for the most part and my scrawny ass was known by several as rabidly aggressive to attackers...

Brent


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

i have pointed a gun in training at a person 25 feet away.My finger was on the trigger 9 out of 10 times they make it to you before you get a round off.You got a knife less then 30 feet away i am running !!!!!! that shit about pulling a jacket or shirt off and wrapping your arm with it ..................mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm do try it and then post pics for us afterwards LOL biggest crock o cocka hollywood has done !!!!


----------

